# Skin Color?



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I noticed while I was giving Em head scritches that his skin color is really dark? I checked the others and theirs is pink.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I think it's just normal variation.  The only skin colour i especially notice is foot colour, and actually, i think all my tiels have pink feet.


----------

